# Film Score Transcripts



## Hunter123 (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm sure this must have been a thread before but would anybody know where to be able to purchase any film score transcripts? I'm interested in learning from preferably newer scores(2000's - present).


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 25, 2017)

Here are a few places. Scribd - Hal Leonard - Omni Music Publishing - Alexander Publishing


----------



## AVaudio (Nov 25, 2017)

Check that out: 

http://www.johnwilliams.org/reference/sheet-music/conductor-scores


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'll probably check out some of those williams scores but it would be cool to be able to find some other more modern composers as well


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 25, 2017)

Scribd


----------



## fido94 (Jan 6, 2018)

agarner32 said:


> Scribd


Wow! I had no idea how much there is in Scribd. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 6, 2018)

fido94 said:


> Wow! I had no idea how much there is in Scribd. Thanks for the tip!



Watch out - a lot of stuff on Scribd is not exactly legal. Look at Omni Publishing and Hal Leonard - they have a lot of stuff.


----------

